# what ever happened to.....



## JadeDragon3 (Nov 6, 2008)

What ever happened to Dennis Alexio?  I know he shattered his shin bone or something but is he still envolved in kickboxing in any way?  I always liked him.


----------



## Skpotamus (Nov 7, 2008)

He fought for a few years after the leg injury, and pretty much stayed away from leg kick rules after that.

Last I heard/read, he had been arrested for failure to pay child support (30k worth) and writing bad checks (fraud).  A federal judge ordered him extradited to california, but I haven't heard what happened with that.


----------



## thetruth (Nov 9, 2008)

I was glad he got his leg broken by Stan Longinides. I thought he was punching well above his weight and getting his leg broken in 7 secs proved that.   Anyways just thought I'd share that and I have no idea where he is now.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Skpotamus said:


> He fought for a few years after the leg injury, and pretty much stayed away from leg kick rules after that.
> 
> Last I heard/read, he had been arrested for failure to pay child support (30k worth) and writing bad checks (fraud). A federal judge ordered him extradited to california, but I haven't heard what happened with that.


 
Wow.  Sounds like he hit rock bottom.  Reminds me of the Rocky 5 movie where Rocky lost it all.  You'd think he would have made enough money to last him between fighting, endorsements, and movies.


----------



## Skpotamus (Nov 10, 2008)

Digging around a bit more, it looks like he went kinda crazy.  

He went up before a judge for an extradition hearing and claimed that he wasn't Dennis Alexio.  He'd started calling himself some hawaiin name and claimed he wasn't a US citizen, but a citizen of Hawaii, which is it's own seperate country according to him.


----------

